

Paper.li is on the decline. Why? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/03/the-curation-jungle.html

======
PaulHoule
I think paper.Li's growth was driven by "one weird trick", those messages
saying how you had been featured. Like all spam my tactics you run into
declining effectiveness, it is like why Zynga is declining.

